

Learn php in Minutes - Ashuu
http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/php/

======
jwarren
Do all of these need to be posted?

~~~
alan_cx
Indeed.

Cant someone just post:
[http://learnxinyminutes.com/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/) and be done with
it?

If only some one would do that...

------
quchen
This comes to mind:
[http://abstrusegoose.com/249](http://abstrusegoose.com/249)

------
showsover
This might come in handy as a quick recap of a language, but I'd advise
against learning a language like that.

~~~
wyclif
It's really not meant to be a comprehensive learning resource. More like a
cheat sheet.

------
shire
Appreciate this, good for memory recall.

